# Is it worth investing in snacks and chargers?



## Anthony Gabriana (Jan 14, 2019)

I've seen some Uber drivers online whos car looks like a mini mart but is it really worth that investment? Im still new to Uber so i want to know if i should buy a bunch of snacks and drinks to keep in my car or am I just wasting my money.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> I've seen some Uber drivers online whos car looks like a mini mart but is it really worth that investment? Im still new to Uber so i want to know if i should buy a bunch of snacks and drinks to keep in my car or am I just wasting my money.


wasting time cleaning up the garbage and $$ feeding the paxes. I have a dual port charger stuck in the back DC plug. Nobody has stolen it but I cant say I've ever had anyone leave a tip because of it.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Thankfully, rider snacks are pretty cheap, because you're NEVER going to make back the money you put into it. 

Riders are cheapskates and freeloaders, and will eat your profits, stash the wrappers in the door compartments, spill the water on your seats after taking half a sip, then still complain and give you 1* for not kissing their ass more. (Other drivers will also hate you after hearing "but Anthony Gabriana gave us snacks and water..."


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> I've seen some Uber drivers online whos car looks like a mini mart but is it really worth that investment? Im still new to Uber so i want to know if i should buy a bunch of snacks and drinks to keep in my car or am I just wasting my money.


Don't do it. When I was new some idiot convinced me I needed to do it. Of course some pax are polite and appreciative but way too many make a mess, take all the waters, shove wrappers and empty water bottles in your seats and door pocket. After 1 month I was trying to get an old sticky mint out of the seat back pocket and also found gum stuck to the carpet under the front seat I was like screw that, never again.

I have a charger cord and that's it.

Giving candy and water was kind of a fad that is long over, thankfully.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

No snacks, candy, water or tampons. You simply don't get paid enough to supply those freebies.

I have a couple of spare chargers for iPhones and Androids. THAT'S IT.
*
4.96** on Uber and *4.93** on Lyft with almost 2000 trips.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> No snacks, candy, water or tampons. You simply don't get paid enough to supply those freebies.
> 
> I have a couple of spare chargers for iPhones and Androids. THAT'S IT.
> *
> 4.96** on Uber and *4.93** on Lyft with almost 2000 trips.


It's all you need. That's it.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I got 2 huge boxes of candy canes free from the grocery story unable to get rid of them, so they just gave these full boxes away at the door. They are in the truck of my car. I still haven't put them out for PAX, because like some posters above mentioned, the wrappers, and half-eaten snacks will be all over your seats and floors.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I only give out chargers. Don't leave water bottles out or they will assume they are free.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> I've seen some Uber drivers online whos car looks like a mini mart but is it really worth that investment? Im still new to Uber so i want to know if i should buy a bunch of snacks and drinks to keep in my car or am I just wasting my money.


No.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

No freebie snacks and waters from me. I do have a multi-port charger and I do let people pair their phone to my car for music. Everyone that has paired their phone has left me a good tip. No idea if the charger generated tips I do know several have commented on it.

My multi-port charge is secured so it can't walk off.


----------



## The Stig (Jan 7, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> No snacks, candy, water or tampons. You simply don't get paid enough to supply those freebies.
> 
> I have a couple of spare chargers for iPhones and Androids. THAT'S IT.
> *
> 4.96** on Uber and *4.93** on Lyft with almost 2000 trips.


Agreed, chargers for sure. Plus riders comment often about how appreciative that I have them, no idea if it has generated any extra tips. I have an aux cord, but sometimes pretend that I don't.

Snacks are a no for me, dawg...


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

I have a triple head charger cord tucked in the back pocket of both front seats. Most pax plug their phones in, about 25% comment positively about the charging setup. Water bottles in the door pockets, only 1 or 2 get used each day.

Hard to say on more tips or not, but a 4.99 driver rating comes easy...maybe somedas y that will have some value....


----------



## Adam86 (Aug 28, 2017)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> I've seen some Uber drivers online whos car looks like a mini mart but is it really worth that investment? Im still new to Uber so i want to know if i should buy a bunch of snacks and drinks to keep in my car or am I just wasting my money.


You can provide those things....but will enjoy zero benefits apart from an occasional ratings badge which are meaningless. Remember you get paid same as other drivers so you get same fare but you are losing even more money buying this food and drinks. No incentive to provide 5 star service when you don't receive any meaningful benefits


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Just say no.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> I've seen some Uber drivers online whos car looks like a mini mart but is it really worth that investment? Im still new to Uber so i want to know if i should buy a bunch of snacks and drinks to keep in my car or am I just wasting my money.


My car is pretty new. Stealing my charger would be a feat. If it were more possible, I'd say skip it. It's only come up as needed in about 10 trips out of 4200. People drink the water I buy at about the pace of one $10 case of 20/ month. I drink some of it myself and it comes in handy as a tool for cleaning in a pinch.

Up to you. I have them but not for better ratings.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If I was going to keep water it would be the cheap water from Walmart, $3.77 for 35 bottles @ 11¢ each.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

For the few bucks it costs?

Why not?

I don’t do water in the winter. Too much hassle.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The only freebie is the use of the seatbelts.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Chargers are an easy amenity as long as you can keep them from being stolen, i do this so people do not ask for mine up front.

consumables are a no go for many reasons


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> Chargers are an easy amenity as long as you can keep them from being stolen, i do this so people do not ask for mine up front.
> ....


I have a pair of triple headed charger cords run to the back pockets of the two front seats. The cords route into the storage under the armrest where they connect to a double outlet cigarette plug. As long as the armrest is closed, the cords can't be taken. So the two cords served almost a full year, the Apple plug on one finally gave up so I bought two more. About $30 all in...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071HFMJ32/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I have power outlet inside the center console. I have a charger w/2 USB connections in it and one 6ft Lightning cable and another 6ft cable for the others coming out from under the lid. Neither cable has disappeared yet. Hehe...

Snacks? Water? AUX cord? Nope. None of those are requirements (neither is charging cables, but anyway...) and if that's going to have an impact on my rating, then so be it. 

I'm a newbie to this gig, anyway, but AUX cords so pax can listen to their own music? Really? LOL!!!


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> For the few bucks it costs?
> 
> Why not?
> 
> I don't do water in the winter. Too much hassle.


I don't do water period. People are pigs. No need to deal with a thousand caps and bottles left in the car. If someone asks, I offer to stop for them at the local bodega.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> I have power outlet inside the center console. I have a charger w/2 USB connections in it and one 6ft Lightning cable and another 6ft cable for the others coming out from under the lid. Neither cable has disappeared yet. Hehe...
> 
> Snacks? Water? AUX cord? Nope. None of those are requirements (neither is charging cables, but anyway...) and if that's going to have an impact on my rating, then so be it.
> 
> I'm a newbie to this gig, anyway, but AUX cords so pax can listen to their own music? Really? LOL!!!


Tips aren't a requirement either......

Just sayin


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I bought a charging cable for iPhone (I have android). Cost me $3. I only pull it out when asked IF the ride is longer than 15 minutes AND the pax are cool.

No snax. I don't like picking up wrappers, caps, etc, and I don't need stuff ground into floors or seats any more than already happens. Am I missing tips? Maybe... I get tipped 30%/50% of the time on Uber/Lyft and I just drive X. I don't think I'm missing out


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Tips aren't a requirement either......
> 
> Just sayin


And your point is...?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> And your point is...?


You don't know?


----------



## EL X (Jan 20, 2019)

i have a charger in the back for android/iphone, but they rarely get used since i tend to stick to driving in the morning and avoid the late night rides.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> I have power outlet inside the center console. I have a charger w/2 USB connections in it and one 6ft Lightning cable and another 6ft cable for the others coming out from under the lid. Neither cable has disappeared yet. Hehe...
> 
> Snacks? Water? AUX cord? Nope. None of those are requirements (neither is charging cables, but anyway...) and if that's going to have an impact on my rating, then so be it.
> 
> I'm a newbie to this gig, anyway, but AUX cords so pax can listen to their own music? Really? LOL!!!


I have always got very good tips from PAX that paired their phone with my car to listen to their music. Never had anyone ask for an AUX cord. Since pairing a phone requires my car to be in park I tried a Bluetooth speaker I had. It did not generate the tips like the pairing of a phone so the Bluetooth speaker is put away.


----------



## jkelton9 (Sep 24, 2018)

I've been at this part time for about three months. I have one three headed cord in the seat back pocket attached to a charger in the center console, so it can't walk away. Have had a few use it, but doubt it has generated any tips. It is also there for my wife to use when she is in the car. I keep a bottle of water in each of the rear door pockets So far have only had one person take any water. That is mainly there so I have water readily available when I want. No snack. I rarely eat in the car myself.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I recommend chocolates, buffalo wings and a fondue station in the back seat. OMG......Just STOP! Don't feed the birds! Why? Because you end up cleaning a lot of shit! This practice is one in which I will 1 star and may even try to deactivate (driver was drunk) any driver I get as a passenger. Be aware CT drivers!

PS: On second thought....1 star absolutely. Deactivation? Nah...


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

No, I have never had anyone ask for snacks or a charger. And, I doubt it would impact the chances of a tip one way or another. 

Maybe if you are Uber Black you should.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> I've seen some Uber drivers online whos car looks like a mini mart but is it really worth that investment? Im still new to Uber so i want to know if i should buy a bunch of snacks and drinks to keep in my car or am I just wasting my money.


I'm not going to read the responses to this thread but I expect you've been severely pummeled.


----------



## Accorddriver123 (Feb 4, 2019)

I have a DeLongi nespresso pod style espresso machine that I bring in my center console on my morning driving sessions. 
I use an ac adapter I have for charging my laptop anyway. It takes 10 seconds to warm up and 5 seconds to run the espresso. 
Including the pod and the disposable paper cup my cost comes to $.30 each.
It cools down quickly enough that I don’t worry about a McDonald’s style suit.
It also saves me money buying coffee on those early mornings.
people ****ing love it.


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

How is that an investment? Getting a 5 star rating doesn't make you richer. In general Pax are cheap ****tards so they won't tip regardless.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> I've seen some Uber drivers online whos car looks like a mini mart but is it really worth that investment? Im still new to Uber so i want to know if i should buy a bunch of snacks and drinks to keep in my car or am I just wasting my money.


Hell no, pax will want it for free. Never feed the animals.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

The best addition to my car was the addition of the subliminal tipping channel on my streaming radio.

Oh, they now give me mints and water.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I already had an extra charger. I put it in the center console. I only needed to buy a cable with 3 ends (Lightning/USB-C/Micro-USB). For a few dollars, it's something many pax appreciate. Unlike candy/water/etc, it isn't consumable (one time cost) and it doesn't dirty up my car.


----------



## Daghighi (Feb 23, 2019)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> I've seen some Uber drivers online whos car looks like a mini mart but is it really worth that investment? Im still new to Uber so i want to know if i should buy a bunch of snacks and drinks to keep in my car or am I just wasting my money.


I did, at one time have lotion, mints, spay fragrance..etc. Not all at one time. But, I promise yoy, you will not get tipped or 5 stars..in my opinion. They don't get it and will take advantage of you and stealing it.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

I've tried putting water bottles out a few times and the people who ask for them are the non-tippers. No to water/gum/candy etc... I'll charge the passenger's phone, no problem.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> No snacks, candy, water or tampons. You simply don't get paid enough to supply those freebies.
> 
> I have a couple of spare chargers for iPhones and Androids. THAT'S IT.
> 
> *4.96*_ on Uber and *4.93*_ on Lyft with almost 2000 trips.


Wtf dude?
No 'effin tampons!!!!
One big fat shiny star 4 U.



Brunch said:


> I've tried putting water bottles out a few times and the people who ask for them are the non-tippers. No to water/gum/candy etc... I'll charge the passenger's phone, no problem.


I have a coin-operated charger. Quarters only please!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I do candies - hard candies, no gum or chocolate. I also provide water in the summer. I'm nice like that.


----------



## mlo1956 (Aug 14, 2017)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> I've seen some Uber drivers online whos car looks like a mini mart but is it really worth that investment? Im still new to Uber so i want to know if i should buy a bunch of snacks and drinks to keep in my car or am I just wasting my money.


Simple answer is no, just provide a good service, know the roads, recognise incorrect road directions, clean car in good condition. I have a rating of 4.94 after 13k trips over 3 years, never have supplied anything, not even water.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Thankfully, rider snacks are pretty cheap, because you're NEVER going to make back the money you put into it.
> 
> Riders are cheapskates and freeloaders, and will eat your profits, stash the wrappers in the door compartments, spill the water on your seats after taking half a sip, then still complain and give you 1* for not kissing their ass more. (Other drivers will also hate you after hearing "but Anthony Gabriana gave us snacks and water..."


"cheapskates and freeloaders" is an uncharitable way of phrasing it.

I would say pax are budget conscious and frugal- that's why they chose to travel inexpensively on UberX.

If they weren't bargain hunters, looking for the most bang for their buck, they would take the bus or something.

If you do shopping at different places, you'll notice that Family Dollar and Walmart customers argue a lot more about the prices than do shoppers at Nordstrom's or Saks'. Same principle. UberX customers want to squeeze as much value as they can from the purchase, they are squeezing their nickels until the buffalo squeals.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> "cheapskates and freeloaders" is an uncharitable way of phrasing it.
> 
> I would say pax are budget conscious and frugal- that's why they chose to travel inexpensively on UberX.
> 
> ...


A person "shopping frugally" is paying for the items they consume. What they do with their items is their business.

A rider consuming FREE water and eating FREE snacks isn't paying for those items, and they don't appreciate the efforts put forth by those drivers. That, in my opinion, is being a freeloader.

I'm not driving for charity, I'm driving to make money like any other business.


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

You get nothing when you ride with me except a ride. 

Hasn’t effected ratings.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> No snacks, candy, water or tampons. You simply don't get paid enough to supply those freebies.
> 
> I have a couple of spare chargers for iPhones and Androids. THAT'S IT.
> *
> 4.96*_ on Uber and *4.93*_ on Lyft with almost 2000 trips.


I get no tampons....what about maxi pads?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

5spdturbo said:


> I get no tampons....what about maxi pads?


NOOO! lol


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

If you have snacks, some drivers think they can make it up with Cleaning fees from the crumbs of those snacks.

You might be able to do that a few times, but if you claim too many cleaning fees, Uber will deactivate you. The passengers don't want to pay these cleaning fees, and the Uber computer algorithm will notice this. 

If people get too many cleaning fees assigned to them, they might not use the app again, and that is bad news for Uber.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

this is Uber X not Uber Black


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

In a word, No.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I have candies and have yet to claim a cleaning fee. As it warms up, I'll be offering cold water too. I've been accused of being nice. Guilty.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes its worth it. I often eat them while driving

Oh...but not for the passengers?


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> I've seen some Uber drivers online whos car looks like a mini mart but is it really worth that investment? Im still new to Uber so i want to know if i should buy a bunch of snacks and drinks to keep in my car or am I just wasting my money.


if you DO this do NOT make them complimentary charge for them , set a price that makes you a profit.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> I've seen some Uber drivers online whos car looks like a mini mart but is it really worth that investment? Im still new to Uber so i want to know if i should buy a bunch of snacks and drinks to keep in my car or am I just wasting my money.


Not doing anything anymore beside providing a clean car & safe ride.


----------



## s6original (Aug 29, 2018)

Are you trying to make more money by doing this or working toward a bigger loss this year? If you start giving massages please don't give them at the airport drop. Keep it moving.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Not doing anything anymore beside providing a clean car & safe ride.


Same. This is the end-point for those driving for a long time. They've learned the lessons of 'hoping for tips, and not seeing it happen.'


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I have a FleaBay special, triple headed charger- it's plugged into the inside of my center console, with the cord running back and the cord is velcroed to the edge of the mesh map pocket in my Pilot. Very hard to steal it.

I have a bible in the back console, and when people are in the third row- I have had some comments about it. No one has stolen it, yet either.

No snacks- could be an issue with allergies, diabetes, etc.,
F the water too. Get out and get your own damn water!

No snacks- I did give an insulin Diabetic some of my breath mints once, and we stopped for a soft drink for him also.
His Blood Glucose was down to 58. Many people would have gone to the ER. LOL
He had an implanted continuous blood glucose monitor, and an insulin pump.
By the time we arrived at his home 25 minutes later, his BG was 105!- (perfect)

I am a medical provider/professional- some one wanted me to get that rider on that night. ;-)


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> No snacks, candy, water or tampons. You simply don't get paid enough to supply those freebies.
> 
> I have a couple of spare chargers for iPhones and Androids. THAT'S IT.
> 
> *4.96** on Uber and *4.93** on Lyft with almost 2000 trips.


Imagine doing tampons! The rider would change it and leave the bloody one lying in the backseat. Ugh!


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I have candies and have yet to claim a cleaning fee. As it warms up, I'll be offering cold water too. I've been accused of being nice. Guilty.


I have hard candies and water along with a pair of chargers that fit multiple phones. I have small trash containers that fit in the doors (Zuba) from Amazon so people can place their trash. I have had many compliments and some generous tips too. No harm in providing for less than $20 very couple of months.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Drivers getting paid 1970s cab rates, so pax get a 1970s ride experience. No chargers, aux cords, Bluetooth, free candy or water.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Ballermaris said:


> I have hard candies and water along with a pair of chargers that fit multiple phones. I have small trash containers that fit in the doors (Zuba) from Amazon so people can place their trash. I have had many compliments and some generous tips too. No harm in providing for less than $20 very couple of months.


The harm isn't to you. The harm done is to the next driver, and all subsequent drivers, who do not have those freebies to give out.

If you give things out for free, they expect that as a standard part of service, and that expectation will result in all other drivers receiving 4* or below ratings for no reason other than "did not offer candy."

PLEASE STOP.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

I have water, mints/gum, and sometimes snacks available. Pax love it! I get tips because of it of course. Do you have to provide free refreshments? No, but if you do then your chances of getting tips increases.

Also, sorry to hear that pax will leave trash. Never had that happen to me.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> I've seen some Uber drivers online whos car looks like a mini mart but is it really worth that investment? Im still new to Uber so i want to know if i should buy a bunch of snacks and drinks to keep in my car or am I just wasting my money.


I got an insulated bag that hangs off my drivers seat in the back. I put little waters and hand sanitizer in the outside pouches.. I also have a USB charging port that clamps to the passenger head rest poles. I have one universal dongle. Most pax appreciate the charger and hand sanitizer, water is hit or miss. Cost of all, about 25 dollars and I use them for personal use too.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> wasting time cleaning up the garbage and $$ feeding the paxes. I have a dual port charger stuck in the back DC plug. Nobody has stolen it but I cant say I've ever had anyone leave a tip because of it.


Well that's not really fair, you don't necessarily know WHY they left a tip?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> I've seen some Uber drivers online whos car looks like a mini mart but is it really worth that investment? Im still new to Uber so i want to know if i should buy a bunch of snacks and drinks to keep in my car or am I just wasting my money.


Get the chargers that are 10 feet long so you can plug them in up front and they can reach to the back set. Do NOT have a charger plug in in the backseat area that makes it easy for pax to walk off with it


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Get the chargers that are 10 feet long so you can plug them in up front and they can reach to the back set. Do NOT have a charger plug in in the backseat area that makes it easy for pax to walk off with it


I zip tied my multi port charger to the place it plugs in, the metal ring for the cover had a nice convenient slot in it that worked perfect. Between all the crap I have plugged into the front I don't have room for much more.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Authority said:


> Well that's not really fair, you don't necessarily know WHY they left a tip?


They didnt leave more tips when I paid for extras and cleaned up the messes was the point..


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

Adam86 said:


> You can provide those things....but will enjoy zero benefits apart from an occasional ratings badge which are meaningless. Remember you get paid same as other drivers so you get same fare but you are losing even more money buying this food and drinks. No incentive to provide 5 star service when you don't receive any meaningful benefits


When it's hot outside and I'm driving in Washington DC I always try to have water. I found most Tourists appreciate the water because the food tru is charge $3.00 a bottle and yes I get more tips from tourists.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

chargers yes, snacks no they will just sit there and no one will take them. The only snacks that work is that company that works with uber that charges the pax. Just buy a long 6 foot cord give pax chargers


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> No snacks, candy, water or tampons. You simply don't get paid enough to supply those freebies.
> 
> I have a couple of spare chargers for iPhones and Androids. THAT'S IT.
> *
> 4.96** on Uber and *4.93** on Lyft with almost 2000 trips.


Don't listen to this guy.
Take my advice.
Keep the tampons handy!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Don't listen to this guy.
> Take my advice.
> Keep the tampons handy!


That's right! I always give out tampons to female pax who need them.

Plus I tell them they can just put it in right there. I don't mind cleaning up a little blood


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> That's right! I always give out tampons to female pax who need them.
> 
> Plus I tell them they can just put it in right there. I don't mind cleaning up a little blood


Seriously lmaod

F**** no. No freebies, no nothing. As many people mention - people either are tippers or they are not. Doesn't matter what you have in your car. Occasionally needing to use a charger that most of us have since our phones rely heavily on the gps is common courtesy, but other than that - anything extra is not only a waste of money but a waste of time. just my honest 2c...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Is it worth investing in snacks and chargers?


Only if you get hungry or need to charge your phone.


----------



## bluetiger000 (Apr 29, 2019)

If I get a pax that's asks I just say: "I did have water and lollies before but a bunch of school kids took them all and one drunk person splashed it all over me to try and cool me down on that really hot day". Then you laugh a little and the pax laughs too. And then you feel a bit sad because the story was true and now you don't provide mints and water anymore.

Never freebies. Maybe if you're doing a select or black fare. But just not on UberX. You set a bad example for pax who then jump in other drivers cars and go "....buuuuut the other uber driver had yummy lollies and water.... Uber says you have to provide it......blah blah blah" then they start winging and give all of us a bad rating.

No snacks. No water. Even on hot days I don't give it out unless it's a clearly dehydrated person that's dillerious and talking about driving halfway across the ocean to Europe. People should carry water with them.

I've given out one water bottle in the last 5 months. And that wasn't even to a human, it was to a dog on a hot day that was accompanying a pax I had


----------



## SouthFLuberlady (Apr 20, 2019)

No and no! If they have a iPhone they can use my charger (have a wireless charging mount and a iPhone charging cord) but besides that I don’t provide a thing. Still get decent tips


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I have phone chargers. I keep a giant bag of individually wrapped peppermints. Anyone asks, I share. I've had some pax that needed the mints, too. 

I've never offered water, but have had a couple pax ask for it. If they need a drink that bad, I offer to stop at the next C-store and they can buy their own.

No aux cords. I've never had one, but I tell everyone that asks "The last person that asked broke it and Uber won't replace it again since this has happened more than once."

That usually ends that conversation. If I get a whiff of negativity, they get the 1-star.

The one odd ball thing I've done is buy a bulk package of single-use rain ponchos. I keep them in my glove box and when it's pouring down raining, or starts raining during a trip, I'll offer them for cash. I generally do not accept Venmo, Zelle, unless we have enough time for me to confirm the transaction (I get a text message), but absolutely refuse to use the in-app gratuity function for this transaction because Uber/Lyft cannot be trusted. I've sold out of ponchos and bought a new box several times. They cost about a buck each, depending on how many you buy, and I usually sell them for $5 each. Business travelers in suits will pay even more.


----------



## The Uber Guru Sydney (May 20, 2019)

Anthony Gabriana said:


> I've seen some Uber drivers online whos car looks like a mini mart but is it really worth that investment? Im still new to Uber so i want to know if i should buy a bunch of snacks and drinks to keep in my car or am I just wasting my money.


When I first started out I used to provide bottles of water and mints to every trip .but after a few issues where riders we're either stealing excess to what I provided or willfully trashing the car ,I made some important changes.1 i provide 3 types of phone charger and have them set to fast charge 2-i provide a warm blanket for passenger comfort and an old blanket for the floor of the car on rainy days 3-i rarely stock water bottles unless picking up fares from major events. I will always offer to stop mid trip for riders to pick up water,and if a decent fare I actually purchase the water 4-i no longer hand out mints but on special occasions I hand out chocolates eater eggs candy canes etc at completion of any trip


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Water.

4.9 uber and lyft. Clean car.

Water, because i want to drink it. And need a urinal.

Dont leave it for them to take, offer it by hand if you need an: icebreaker, peace offering, gesture to get a tip.

They stole my flashlight. 
They stole my hand sanitizer.

I average 15-20% of my gross in digital tips. <50-75% of them tip> and get an additional $50/wk in cash.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> That's right! I always give out tampons to female pax who need them.
> 
> Plus I tell them they can just put it in right there. I don't mind cleaning up a little blood


I always have several, in the event I get shot.


----------



## CaptainAmerica (May 18, 2019)

After 7,000+ trips I have a 4.95 rating and never provided anything extra to a pax!! All I do is being a very good driver: drive safe, know where you going, keep your car very clean, don’t talk too much, that’s it!!! And I always get tips.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Snacks, water, and chargers are so 2014.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I am in Phoenix, and always have water.
Most of my business is private livery, for these customers, I have their brand of beer and Snickers bars.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Had a couple once that told me they liked taking Uber in Seattle because the drivers up there always have candy and water and stuff that they give out.

I told them that Seattle passed a law 8 months ago requiring drivers to provide that stuff, that's why rides cost more in Seattle.

Good times.


----------



## CaptainAmerica (May 18, 2019)

Accorddriver123 said:


> I have a DeLongi nespresso pod style espresso machine that I bring in my center console on my morning driving sessions.
> I use an ac adapter I have for charging my laptop anyway. It takes 10 seconds to warm up and 5 seconds to run the espresso.
> Including the pod and the disposable paper cup my cost comes to $.30 each.
> It cools down quickly enough that I don't worry about a McDonald's style suit.
> ...


Come pick me up every morning and drive me to my car so I start driving while enjoying free coffee ???


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Buy gift cards to outback and hand them out.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Cary Grant said:


> I have phone chargers. I keep a giant bag of individually wrapped peppermints. Anyone asks, I share. I've had some pax that needed the mints, too.
> 
> I've never offered water, but have had a couple pax ask for it. If they need a drink that bad, I offer to stop at the next C-store and they can buy their own.
> 
> ...


Why no aux chord? I actually like hearing what kinda crazy ass music these paxholes wanna hear.

Unless you weren't bs-ing about it getting broken. Mine never got broken


----------

